# Abos Kündigen



## Marcelletsplay (29 April 2018)

Ich hab letztens Ein Abo für ein Spiel gemacht und wollte es Beenden aber
WIE?


----------



## jupp11 (29 April 2018)

http://www.computerbetrug.de/abofallen/urteile-und-recht

https://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/FAQ:_Verhalten_bei_"Gratis"-Abo-Abzocke


----------



## Reducal (29 April 2018)

Marcelletsplay schrieb:


> Ich hab letztens Ein Abo für ein Spiel gemacht und wollte es Beenden aber
> WIE?


Welches Spiel, welches Abo?


----------

